# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم اسلاميات الموبايل & البـرامـج & الثـيـمــات حصري :  انشودة جميلة - دوما لك الحمد - مشاري العفاسي

## جني الزهور

*اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالرضا والمسرات* *================================== انشودة جميلة - دوما لك الحمد - مشاري العفاسي 
+ 
فيديو على اليوتيوب لشرح تحميل الشيد  ينصح بمشاهدة الفيديو لمعرفة تحميل الانشودة من الموقع* *================================== عنوان الانشودة** انشودة جميلة - دوما لك الحمد - مشاري العفاسي*** *==================================*  *حجم ملف الانشودة   4MB*** *==================================* *توافق الانشودة mp3* *Windows all + Mobile all* *==================================* *قبل تحميل الانشودة شاهدها  على اليوتيوب*  *ينصح بمشاهدة الفيديو لمعرفة تحميل الانشودة من الموقع    * *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *==================================*  *تحميل الانشودة   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *==================================*

----------

